# Please advice, concerned flame spitting citizen



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello everyone I'm hoping someone can help me with this matter. I'm relocating from Wisconsin where there are no emissions testing required, to Connecticut where there is. I currently have a 3" turbo back exhaust with no cat. I shoot flames and I love it. I'm wondering if buying a high flow cat will compromise my flame spitting or not. Is a high flow cat the best way to go or what would you all recommend?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Heart&TTsoul said:


> Hello everyone I'm hoping someone can help me with this matter. I'm relocating from Wisconsin where there are no emissions testing required, to Connecticut where there is. I currently have a 3" turbo back exhaust with no cat. I shoot flames and I love it. I'm wondering if buying a high flow cat will compromise my flame spitting or not. Is a high flow cat the best way to go or what would you all recommend?


A cat will stop the fireballs.


----------



## ctAL (Mar 7, 2013)

Heart&TTsoul said:


> Hello everyone I'm hoping someone can help me with this matter. I'm relocating from Wisconsin where there are no emissions testing required, to Connecticut where there is. I currently have a 3" turbo back exhaust with no cat. I shoot flames and I love it. I'm wondering if buying a high flow cat will compromise my flame spitting or not. Is a high flow cat the best way to go or what would you all recommend?



this state sucks but its better than what youre coming from LMAO


----------



## Mikemcdonald403 (Mar 10, 2015)

I use the 034 high flow cat on a 3 inch exhaust. I love it, but no flames.


----------

